

Uber Driver Allegedly Kidnaps Woman - notastartup
http://news.yahoo.com/video/off-duty-uber-driver-allegedly-055045151.html

======
coderzach
I guess this is why they need the Safe Rides Fee? To make sure you don't get
kidnapped and sexually assaulted?

[http://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/201950566-What-
is-...](http://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/201950566-What-is-the-Safe-
Rides-Fee-)

------
afarrell
Note: the page plays sound when you first visit it.

